# My Black Orchid HM Betta....RIP :(



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Just sharing some pix of the Black Orchid HM I picked up at IPU a few weeks ago. Hard to catch a good pic of him in full flare as he has A.D.D. lol But hopefully will have one soon and probably a vid or two.*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice betta


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous! Really does look like a flower.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

He's looking nice. Awesome home for a betta.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, gonna get a video up soon If can can catch him flaring.

CC: yeah I love that tank, 3gal glass tank with curved front corners. It was Zakk's home till he passed , so this guy is a great replacement in there


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally agree with your comment in an other thread about these small tanks making great betta homes. I like the cave you've got set up- my guy used to love hanging out in his. Beautiful fish and tank.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

*Do you ever*

Do you ever sell your babies?

I bred bettas about a hundred years ago, and it was awesome.

I have a 2.5g desktop tank that would be perfect in the kitchen, and a 10g spare I could put females/fry in

Please let me know!


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

Beautiful betta! i'm loving that sand! it really ties up the tank.
55g community tank
10g salamander tank
2-3g betta tank

owner of: The Bass Bowl
come check out my great site updated weekly!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> Totally agree with your comment in an other thread about these small tanks making great betta homes. I like the cave you've got set up- my guy used to love hanging out in his. Beautiful fish and tank.


Thanks Storm. Any tank I have, that has a Betta , has a cave as well. One thing I have learned is they are very curious fish and always exploring & they really love their caves and plants. That cave in general is actually a lizard cave , but he really loves it lol



Jasonator said:


> Do you ever sell your babies?
> I bred bettas about a hundred years ago, and it was awesome.
> I have a 2.5g desktop tank that would be perfect in the kitchen, and a 10g spare I could put females/fry in
> Please let me know!


Thanks Jason. I haven't tried breeding yet myself....maybe one day. Would love to find a matching female, but the odds are slim and chances the fry would come out with the same colors is slim as well. But one day I do plan on trying. Athena breeds them if you are looking, you might check with her. Here is a couple of her threads:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-halfmoon-bettas-males-females-17760/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/breeding-spawning-section-15/bettas-15002/



corad96 said:


> Beautiful betta! i'm loving that sand! it really ties up the tank.


Thanks Conrad. I like the sand too, makes for a nice look and easier to maintain than any gravel I have used.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well ...heartbreak today, I have to say good bye to my favorite Betta today  Not sure what happened but I noticed his stomach was a bit bloated a couple days ago. He hadn't hardly ate since then, now he's gone. Thought I'd share a couple last pix of him. RIP lil buddy!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry - he was beautiful


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

excuse to go to the fish store now


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear, John. He was beautiful and you gave him a nice little home.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

FISH KILLER!!! 

Just kiddin man, I know how that goes, I didn't have much luck with my first betta, it only lasted 4 months too, but I didn't dispair, I went back to IPU and bought a new one (not a "replacement", just a new one) and he's been happy for over a year now.

Sorry to hear about your loss buddy.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO Chris! Not really sure what happened to him, has been just awesome, then I noticed his tummy was bloated, offered food , seemed interested but didn't eat. I bumped the temp a bit and added some Betta Fix. 2 days later I actually watched him drop to the bottom, looked like an emergency room in here for the next hour after that lol made my eyes water up even.....damn fish!
Think I am gonna hold off till spring to get any more Bettas. Still have 2 others that are fine. Glad to hear yours is doing well. How come we haven't seen a pic of it on http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/bca-members-bettas-past-present-823/ ? Anyway , thanks for the kind words and good laugh for the day bro......cheers


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My iphone camera is busted, and my grandma stole my memory card (I swear to god she did!)

lol.... Cheers buddy. Glad to hear you still have 2 more to look after.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

So sorry for the loss...at least you treated him to a little bit of paradise for the part of his life. He was a good looking stud!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am sorry for the loss of this handsome guy. He had a great home to enjoy.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

tanks guys 


Chris lol @ blaming grandmama :lol:


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I lost 3 bettas in one week not too long ago. I couldn't even post pics, cause I was so upset. I picked up 2 awesome bettas on the BC auction and they are doing great. I hope they will live forever. I asked for our own just Betta section, so we shall see if we get one for x-mas 

EDIT: maybe you should buy your grandma memory cards for x-mass


----------

